
Can AI Replace Programmers?-Frances Buontempo – Center Keynote Meeting C++ 2019 - AlexeyBrin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46fGQVk06Xk
======
perl4ever
"Don't use C++! Is that all you've got to show for seven and a half million
years' work?" "I checked it very thoroughly," said the computer, "and that
quite definitely is the answer.

------
brenden2
No. Saved you a click.

~~~
dang
" _Please don 't post shallow dismissals, especially of other people's work. A
good critical comment teaches us something._"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

